# How important is authenticity and original parts/labels in a guitar's value?



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I found a guitar I really like, it is in Germany, the Makers label is missing, but the rosette and silhouette make it clear to me who he is, there are clues to the model too, even in pictures that it is a high-end piece. The tuners have been replaced with something equivalent or better than the originals, and as I said the label is missing, so there are no markings to prove it in a simple way as to what model it would be. Would that affect your decision to buy? Should it? The guitar is from about 1977.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, those things might affect re-sale value. But that's only a problem if you are going to re-sell it. If you want it because it's "the one" then it shouldn't affect your decision.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Are you buying it to play it or collect it and hope it appreciates in value? It definitely affects the value for collecting.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm hoping it's to be the one but given I can't play it first I just want to make sure or get opinions on whether I'll be able to recoup my cost, with a guitar that is even less known here in N.America. in the back of my mind I'm always collecting, but looking for the one building off the values of my last few buys.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

then pass ... too many unknowns .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Collector: Majorly important
Player: Who cares.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

If I'm buying for me, I don't care as long as I know what it is. Reselling could be an issue.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The lack of original parts makes room for negotiating a lower price point.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

If it's not important now, it will more than likely be down the road. My question would be why is this stuff missing in the first place and why were the tuners replaced anyway? What else is going on? Sounds fishy. How's the price relative to a "mint" one? Also, if it is in Germany, it'll cost a fortune to get it to you. Is it that rare that you can't find one closer to you and more intact? Personally, I'd be inclined to pass unless it was something ultra rare at a really good price.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

12 stringer said:


> . My question would be* why is this stuff missing in the first place and why were the tuners replaced * \


Because people like to tinker and try different things?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

People buy guitars to resell them?


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I got a lot more info from the seller, a bit of Provenance through the only two owners, and I think Im going to pull the trigger, photos will follow


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Money sent, now we wait


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

it is here! It is a Ryoji matsuoka number 30 from 1977. body is amazing, sound is thunderous, bridge was replaced professionally, previously owner had no notion of that.

Neck is strange. not bad, very good, but not like a profile I've ever seen on a classical guitar. I own a lesser Ryoji and the D neck is much deeper than on this one. If this was a modification, it was a very expensive one. The owner in Germany thought it was because this guitar is for flamenco...


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I just finished a restoration/setup of a one-owner 1972 Stratocaster. I get a lot of pricey instruments through here, but this one was all about maintaining the original mojo.

Since this one was about nostalgia and sentimentality (the original owner has Alzheimer's, and his brother brought it in), and might see some playing, I replaced all the plastic (pickguard, switch tip, knobs, tremolo tip, backplate, pickup covers) with Fender aged parts ($50 investment) and bagged the originals. I did not remove the neck (not necessary in terms of identifying the year on this model), and I did a series of before/after photos on a USB key for the owner in terms of documentation. Used a sparing amount of naptha on the fingerboard/body/neck to de-crud decades of sticky fingers. Moving parts (tuners/tremolo/saddle pieces) got lubed but not scrubbed to maintain the patina, and the pots and switch were hosed with DeOxit, worked in, and tested for functionality.

Then, full fret level/crown/polish, relief to 0.006", light nut filing, tremolo decked to 4/64" (two outside trem screws flush, inside four raised to 1/64") radiused action at the saddles, and intonated. Pickup height optimized and...done.

He hasn't picked it up yet, but if he says, "did you even work on it yet?" I will be very pleased. I'd show pictures on here, but apparently I can't.

Will at @La Grange Guitar Workshop (FB)


----------

